# [SOLVED] checking whether the C compiler works... no

## halvmork

Witam, przestało mi działać emerge, przy próbie kompilacji jakiegoś pakietu zwraca błąd:

```

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libffi-3.1-r3/work/libffi-3.1-abi_x86_64.amd64':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

```

Jednak po wejściu do katalogu /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libffi-3.1-r3/work/libffi-3.1 i uruchomieniu ./configure kończy się ono bez błędów

```

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

```

Program C się kompiluje poprawnie

```

#include <stdio.h>

main() {

  printf("Hello Working GCC\n");

  }

```

Hello Working GCCLast edited by halvmork on Wed Nov 26, 2014 10:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Pokaż

```
gcc-config -l
```

----------

## halvmork

```

~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.7.3

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.8.3 *

```

Zmiana na 4.7.3 nie pomaga, zwraca błąd na etapie configure, ale tylko jeśli wykonywany jest emerge, uruchomione configure ręcznie kończy się poprawnie, tak samo jak make i make install. To chyba problem z ustawieniem środowiska.

```

 ~ # env

MANPATH=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.2/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/

SHELL=/bin/bash

TERM=xterm

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

ANT_HOME=/usr/share/ant

http_proxy=http://192.168.67.86:3128

USER=root

LS_COLORS=rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arc=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lha=01;31:*.lz4=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.tzo=01;31:*.t7z=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lrz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.lzo=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.alz=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.cab=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.m4a=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:

PRELINK_PATH_MASK=/usr/lib64/klibc:/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so

GUILE_LOAD_PATH=/usr/share/guile/1.8

PAGER=/usr/bin/less

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/etc/xdg

PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3

LC_COLLATE=pl_PL.UTF-8

PWD=/root

JAVA_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

JAVAC=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac

EDITOR=/usr/bin/vi

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

GSETTINGS_BACKEND=gconf

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=raster

SSH_ASKPASS=/usr/bin/ssh-askpass-fullscreen

JDK_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

SHLVL=1

HOME=/root

LANGUAGE=pl_PL.UTF-8

JAVACC_HOME=/usr/share/javacc/

LESS=-R -M --shift 5

LOGNAME=root

GCC_SPECS=

XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/local/share:/usr/share

LC_CTYPE=pl_PL.UTF-8

LESSOPEN=|lesspipe %s

R_HOME=/usr/lib64/R

INFOPATH=/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.2/info

DISPLAY=:0

QT_PLUGIN_PATH=/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins

OPENGL_PROFILE=xorg-x11

CONFIG_PROTECT=/usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/config /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0

XAUTHORITY=/root/.xauth7qsYN7

_=/usr/bin/env

```

```

~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.14 (python 2.7.8-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.20, 3.17.3-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.17.3-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8500_@_3.16GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3876632 total,    368664 free

KiB Swap:    4000148 total,   3999916 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 25 Nov 2014 00:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

ccache version 3.2 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p30-r1

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.1-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.8, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.2

dev-util/cmake:           3.0.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1, 1.14.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1, 4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.3-r2

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.17-r1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* skype-4.0.0.7-copyright dlj-1.1 AdobeFlash-11.x PUEL Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE google-chrome"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi ads aim alsa amd64 amd64codecs ao apng arts audiofile avx bash-completion berkdb bidi bindist branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli cman consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus declarative dga dirac directfb dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss emerald encode esd exif extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran ftp gbm gcj gdbm gecko gif gimp glamor gles2 glut gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv icu imagemagick intel ipv6 jabber java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdenlive kdepim kerberos kipi lame lcms ldap libkms libnotify lm_sensors mad melt mime minizip mmx mng modules mov mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpg mplayer multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt-faststart qt3support qt4 quicktime rar rdesktop readline samba schroedinger script sdl secure-delete semantic-desktop session sip sna source spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification static-libs svg symlink tcl tcltk tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype udev udisks unicode upcall upower usb uxa vaapi vdpau video vorbis vpx wav wavpack webm winbind wmf wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinei xinerama xml xmp xmpp xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvidi xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="intel mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## halvmork

Problem rozwiązany, pomogło usunięcie ccache oraz wyłączenie go z konfiguracji w make.conf

----------

